# Including resort code with review.



## Keitht (May 26, 2007)

All reviews are very much appreciated but a number have been submitted lately with no resort code associated.  This is unavoidable with new resorts as they may not appear in the database.  For other resorts it does make it easy for the reps to forward for reward consideration if the code has been included.  
This is because when a review is submitted with a resort code the database is searched and the review is automatically put into the correct region for the rep to check and approve.  Possibly more importantly, the rep also receives an e-mail advising them that the review is awaiting approval.  The rep can then forward that e-mail to the people within TUG who handle the reward system.
Without the e-mail the is always the slim chance that the rep will forget to advise the rewards people, and we wouldn't want that would we.


----------

